# 375 H & H Magnum



## gwbar123 (May 20, 2008)

Hi there, from down under,

Just swapped my Norinco SKS (7.62 x 39) for a Mint condition CZ ZKK602 in .375 H & H Magnum and reloading dies to go with it.

Can not wait to try it out.   :sniper:


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Someone swapped a .375 H&H for a Chinese SKS? My gosh, what was he thinking? You certainly got the better of that deal. Congrats.
Now you own a piece of both firearms and African history, and you'll never have to be worried about being undergunned, at least on this continent.
I own one and find that it is very easy to reload and rewarding to shoot. 
Enjoy.
Pete


----------



## gwbar123 (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Pete

Do you crimp the projectile and if so how do you go about it.

Cheers


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes, I do crimp the bullet into the case. I bought a Lee Factory Crimp die for this operation. One bullet that I use, the 300gr. Hornady, I believe, has no cannelure; I still run it through the crimp die, being sure not to damage the bullet itself.
I avoid loads that require compression as my experience with keeping the bullet from "creeping" out, even with a heavy crimp, has not been satisfactory.
Pete


----------



## gwbar123 (May 20, 2008)

Hi Pete

Thanks for the info, i will order a crimp die on monday, the gun came with a packet of Hornady 270gn SP's.

Whats your weather like, here it is just starting winter but at the moment the day temp is about 16 degrees C.

I go to the range twice a month where i shoot pistol and rifle (the range is a 200 yard Handgun Silhouette)

Cheers 
Gary


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

It's moving toward summer here. The temps have been up in the mid 80's - mid 90s for the last week or so. Our Midwest is suffering some serious flooding. 
Have you some familiarity with the big bores? I own the .375 as a Winchester Mod. 70. I also own a Ruger #1 Tropical in .416 Rigby. They are both great guns to shoot. The neat thing about them is that they can be loaded down and still be powerful rifles. The H&H can duplicate the .375 Winchester and the .416 can duplicate what would be hot 45-70 loads.
Pete


----------



## gwbar123 (May 20, 2008)

Hi Pete

Hope you are keeping dry,

Yes about big bores, I have owned a 338 Lapua Magnum at one time (built on a Weatherby action and Douglas Barrel) at the moment i own a Savage 111fl in 7mm remmington magnum, the 375H&H, 2 friends of mime own a 308 Norma Magnum and a 416 Rigby (built on a P14 action).

I found the date stamp on my 375 and it was 93 built one.

Keep you posted

Cheers
Gary


----------

